# Cable actuated hydraulic disc brakes



## ozboz (19 May 2016)

Hiya , anyone fitted these type of brakes ? , my MTB frame change has turned into an almost everything change , so , discs are on the agenda , Ive just checked out the TRP Spyre HY - RD , reviews are sound , and appear to be a fairly hassle free installation , but always interested to find out what the word on the street is , so to speak, 
Cheers ,


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2016)

I've a set, in a box, somewhere. Went for full hydraulic brakes as I felt these were a bit fiddly, light under the hand as well.
Didn't really trust them in use.


----------



## ozboz (19 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> I've a set, in a box, somewhere. Went for full hydraulic brakes as I felt these were a bit fiddly, light under the hand as well.
> Didn't really trust them in use.


Were they theTRP ones ? 
If your not confident with them best to give em a swerve then ,


----------



## goody (19 May 2016)

They're OK on my CX bike but if you've got flat bars you're better off with full hydraulics which are probably cheaper.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (19 May 2016)

I really don't like the design of the TRPs, they just look to cumbersome and lop-sided.

I did consider Juin Tech R1 calipers for my last project (flat to drop bar conversion), but eventually went for full hydro, as it was cheaper in my case

The Juin Techs do get good reviews by the CX chaps - http://www.ukcyclocross.co.uk/reviews/review-juin-tech-r1-cablehydro-disc-brake-system/


----------



## ozboz (19 May 2016)

The Juin get a good review also cheaper , will def consider these , 
Cheers


----------



## Jody (19 May 2016)

Why not just run full hydraulic brakes? You can get a set of deore brakes for 60 quid or slx for 80ish.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2016)

ozboz said:


> Were they theTRP ones ?
> If your not confident with them best to give em a swerve then ,


Forget the make, just didn't like the feel of them under the hand. Led to me not trusting them. Off within a month of having them fitted.

Don't let one persons experience with them stop you.


----------



## ozboz (19 May 2016)

Oh ! I didn't mean Id give them a swerve , it was more at you not being happy , one mans poison , so to speak


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 May 2016)

Why bother?


----------



## Jody (19 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Why bother?



Why not?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 May 2016)

Jody said:


> Why not?


Because they are/were an interim solution to a particular problem drop bars and disc brakes on road/cx bikes. For flat bars full hydraulics work fine. Full cable are ok too. For a drop bar mtb cable brakes like BB7 work fine. As they do on road bikes.

In short...

Because a thing can be done, and the tech exists to do it, doesn't mean it should be done.


----------



## Cubist (19 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Because a thing can be done, and the tech exists to do it, doesn't mean it should be done.


----------



## ozboz (19 May 2016)

And there is no reason not to either, If I feel its worth it ,then i will go with it , I asked a question, some came back with answers , I thought that was what these forums were for ,


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 May 2016)

ozboz said:


> And there is no reason not to either, If I feel its worth it ,then i will go with it , I asked a question, some came back with answers , I thought that was what these forums were for ,



What you do with your own beer tokens is, of course, your own affair, but if you ask questions in a forum you can expect a wide range of responses.

You asked a question
I asked a question
Someone else asked a question
Answers were given

You may feel it is worth it. Thousands of mtb-ers probably wouldn't. I'm one of the latter.


----------



## ozboz (19 May 2016)

The OP was specific , Targeted toward a response from people that have had experience with these components , your opinion you are entitled to , but was not asked for , the idea , as Ive seen reiterated by regulators many times is stick to the OP , 
I


----------



## Siclo (20 May 2016)

I've been running them on one bike since Jan, done about 2500km with them. I have an aversion to hydraulic hoses after much grief with Avid Juicy brakes years ago, which is one reason I went for them, I'm very happy with them, had no trouble really. I've got them on drops and with drops you need to be careful what lever you are fitting them to, it must have a 2.5 pull ratio otherwise the lever will over travel. Can't comment on a flat bar though, sorry.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2016)

ozboz said:


> The OP was specific , Targeted toward a response from people that have had experience with these components , your opinion you are entitled to , but was not asked for , the idea , as Ive seen reiterated by regulators many times is stick to the OP ,
> I



My experience of cable operated hydraulic discs on drop bar mtb's (and drop bar road-going bikes) was "Why bother?" The BB7's I put on to replace the hybrid cable/hydraulic brakes work just as well.

So, to quote your OP.


ozboz said:


> always interested to find out what the word on the street is


 word on the street is why bother?


----------



## ufkacbln (20 May 2016)

Both are similar in function, and maintenance so it is personal choice

Some 20 years ago...

I bought a recumbent fitted with Magura HS33 rim brakes

It was fine until I caught the brake tubing when touring..... and hence no front brake

Tried finding an LBS that could actually reseat the tubing, fill the reservoirs and bleed the system was impossible.

I have also had a similar issue with a Hope disc brake.

After that I have preferred to use cable discs as they are easier to fit, maintain and in an emergency can be repaired with parts available from an LBS


----------

